# samsung sp1614n ist "dynamic disk" und kann nicht partitioniert werden



## SN1k3r (18. Februar 2005)

hi, 

neulich hatte ich das problem mit der erkennung jetzt ist es, dass das laufwerk nicht partitionierbar ist und obwohl es mit ntfs formatiert wurde als dynamic disk angezeigt wird.
in partition magic wird es mit der farbe "gelb" gekennzeichnet und ich kann es dort weder formatieren noch partitionieren.
auf dem arbeitsplatz wird es als ntfs angezeigt hat aber trotz mehrfacher formatierung 68,4mb belegt .
außerdem wird angezeigt das laufwerk hätte bloß 127gb (arbeitsplatz) und 131(partition magic).
also ich bin mit meinem latein am ende 

nun frage ich wieder euch hardware cracks: was muss ich machen

ich bedanke mich im voraus herzlich für eure hilfe!
mfg
SN1k3r


----------

